# Nintendo Wii - what would be your dream game



## sumimasen (Dec 9, 2006)

And before you all start, none that involves strapping the controller around your nob  

I wouldn't mind a DJ turntable thingy - re-re-remix!


----------



## bmd (Dec 9, 2006)

Skipping.


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 9, 2006)

Extreme Knitting.


----------



## bmd (Dec 9, 2006)

Ironing.


----------



## Xanadu (Dec 9, 2006)

I saw a conductor game example that looked awesome.  I like the kid eternity's lightsabre idea.  Though I think red steel has a sword thingy.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 9, 2006)

Yep a Star Wars lightsabre game (done right unlike Red Steel) would be fucking sweet!


----------



## skunkboy69 (Dec 9, 2006)

a yoyo game


----------



## bmd (Dec 9, 2006)

Celebrity autobiography ghost writing challenge.


----------



## The Groke (Dec 9, 2006)

A first person "Jenna Jameson" simulator, where you play the part of the "actress" and have to work the money shot out of each preposterous scenario.


----------



## Balbi (Dec 9, 2006)

Cricket  It'd take DAYS.


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 9, 2006)

A dating game. To 'clock' the game you have to successfully get your date into bed and give them an orgasm. Level 1 is the first meeting, Level 2 is getting their number, Level 3 is the date and Level 4 is the sex. There could be a two player mode, or even a four player mode for multi-person sex romps. There could be an option of gay mode, bisexual mode and affair mode. What you don't know is that while you're playing the game in affair mode, your wife is having sex with another man/woman


----------



## PacificOcean (Dec 9, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> A dating game. To 'clock' the game you have to successfully get your date into bed and give them an orgasm. Level 1 is the first meeting, Level 2 is getting their number, Level 3 is the date and Level 4 is the sex. There could be a two player mode, or even a four player mode for multi-person sex romps. There could be an option of gay mode, bisexual mode and affair mode. What you don't know is that while you're playing the game in affair mode, your wife is having sex with another man/woman



Not the sort of game that fits in with Nintendo's ethos, methinks


----------



## Herbsman. (Dec 9, 2006)

never mind then 

btw when I said 

"What you don't know is that while you're playing the game in affair mode, your wife is having sex with another man/woman  "

I meant your real wife, not the wife in teh game!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 9, 2006)

Herbsman. said:
			
		

> A dating game. To 'clock' the game you have to successfully get your date into bed and give them an orgasm. Level 1 is the first meeting, Level 2 is getting their number, Level 3 is the date and Level 4 is the sex. There could be a two player mode, or even a four player mode for multi-person sex romps. There could be an option of gay mode, bisexual mode and affair mode. What you don't know is that while you're playing the game in affair mode, your wife is having sex with another man/woman



never seen a dating game like that... and i have seen some really wierd games


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 10, 2006)

Some sort of game where you play a pioneer on an old boat and have to work your way around the world trading things and having sword fights with skeleton pirates.

You'd be able to have sub games which can increase your trading resources such as fishing. And you could go on land and fight natives of strange lands.

It could be a bit like Sim City in the way it changes through the ages and you get more high tech boats and weaponry, leading to hover craft and space ships and interplanetary battles.

Truly an epic game! I call it _History of Everything, and Everything to Come._


----------



## bmd (Dec 11, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Some sort of game where you play a pioneer on an old boat and have to work your way around the world trading things and having sword fights with skeleton pirates.
> 
> You'd be able to have sub games which can increase your trading resources such as fishing. And you could go on land and fight natives of strange lands.
> 
> ...



I bet this is an idea most gamers have had at some point. Basically a game that is an amalgamation of all genres. A world where you can build your own city or manage it or defend it from whoever or fight on its streets in first person, where everything is playable. 

You can play RTS-style or RPG-style or however you choose, go wherever you choose, do whatever you choose. 

Be a God or a worm, fight or live in harmony with your neighbours Sims-style, do whatever.

There's no chance of it happening though.

So how about Pro Celebrity Office Temping?


----------

